# Mosquitos on A,B, and C of the Green?



## mtngirl78 (Jul 8, 2019)

There have reports of crazy mosquitos on the Lodore part of the Green? ANYONE have info for the A, B, and C sections below the dam? We're camping in a few weeks. Good to assume that EVERYWHERE has bad mosquitos?
TIA for all your information!


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got off yesterday. Stayed at tails end in b and island view in c. B had a few mosquitoes during the typical time of evening and morning but some spray and a fire took care of them, and a few gnats that were slightly annoying but disappeared with the sun. The camp in c was completely different situation. Gnats (non biting black flies?) We're incredibly thick and had to build Smokey fire as soon as we landed to get rid of them...mosquitoes were thick as thieves, large and hungry. It was terrifying to see how many were sitting on the mesh of my tent when I woke up.

Sent from my VS988 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Oslo (Feb 15, 2009)

Same as tjligon25..we were up two weeks ago. Camping on the B section wasn't bad, but the C section was insane. The mosquito's were THICK.


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

I was just camping at the end of the C section from Wednesday to Sunday. The gnats are insane. I have more bites than I've ever seen. Bug spray helped a bit, but you need to be generous. A large fire is definitely advised.


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

We just got off the ABC, and agreed the mosquitos are pretty rough on the C. 

Just as a curiosity- can you end the ABC float in Dinosaur Nat Monument at the Gates of Lodore Put in? (take out here and not run the multi-day permit section)?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

You have to call the river office and get a play permit to float in and take out there. It's on the nps Dino website, not rec.gov


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes and also at least when ran Lodore on 6-19 it was obvious the sand bar was still present meaning you would haul lots off gear across this sand bar to the trucks. Just fyi

Sent from my VS988 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

Does the stretch between swinging bridge and the lodore put in have a different scenic value (than say the stretch between swallow canyon and swinging bridge)?

Thanks


----------



## mtngirl78 (Jul 8, 2019)

For those that went within the last few weeks, how was the availability of the first come- first serve campsites on the farther end of B, beginning of C? I noticed that every "reservable" campsite is booked for the days before/after our reservation, and I'm worried there'll be a ton of people on the river having the same plan as we do.....


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

We just got off on Sunday. There were plenty of camps available throughout the B and C stretchs. The only camps with lots of people were at B section red creek (looks like an outfitter had set-up shop) and C setcion, Little Swallow Canyon (lots of room, so if you camp here you just won't get it to yourself)


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

wamsley said:


> Does the stretch between swinging bridge and the lodore put in have a different scenic value (than say the stretch between swallow canyon and swinging bridge)?
> 
> Thanks


I did that stretch last year (solo in a packraft, fwiw). I found it to be beautiful in its own way, but far different than the stretches above. Above swinging bridge you're in and out of canyons, the water is generally fast moving and clear. Below the bridge, you enter a wildlife refuge and the terrain opens up. A lot. No canyons, just meandering (i.e. slower water) across much flatter, less dramatic terrain. Also IMO you're more exposed to wind, I've read that before and experienced the same. 

I'm glad I did it, a bit of a challenge in higher winds, etc., but not sure I'd do it again. Better, more scenic options out there. Just my opinions. 

-Tom


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Green under the Dam*

Anyone know what the planned release schedule is for the next 45 days, or know where this info is?


----------

